# JOGL - Sichtweite



## Developer_X (11. Nov 2009)

Hi, ich wollte jetzt auch mal fragen, wie ich die sichtweite einstellen kann bei JOGL.
Danke für eure antworten, Developer_X


----------



## Evil-Devil (11. Nov 2009)

Du musst eine entsprechende Perspektive erzeugen. Am einfachsten geht das mit gluPerspective.

Hier nen Beispiel Link: OpenGL Programming/GLStart/Tut2 - Wikibooks, collection of open-content textbooks

Jetzt will ich als Gegenleistung nen Keks...


----------



## Guest2 (11. Nov 2009)

Moin,

siehe auch Near Clipping Plane, Far Clipping Plane: 

Frustum ? DGL Wiki

und

gluPerspective ? DGL Wiki

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Developer_X (12. Nov 2009)

danke euch beiden.
Hier eure Kekse, und für dich Fancy, einen Muffin.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/jolo-albums-banner-1795-picture26897-keks.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8a/Muffin_NIH.jpg


----------

